# [Grub + RAID1] Error 2: Bad file or directory type (résolu)

## over_score

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 disques de 120G sur chacun d'eux 2 partitions 100Mo pour /boot et le reste pour /

La création des 2 partitions RAID1 ext2 pour /boot et ext4 pour /, le montage des partitions /dev/md[12] et l'installation avec le stage 3 se passe sans problème.

```
emerge -v grub
```

se passe bien

```
emerge --config =grub-0.97-r10
```

se passe bien en lui indiquant /boot

en revanche

```
grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is extfs2, partition type is 0xfd

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

Error 15: File not found
```

Le fichier stage1 existe bel et bien dans /boot/grub

En faisant

```
touch /bidon

touch /boot/bidon

```

puis sous grub

```
find /bidon

Error 15: File not found
```

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?Last edited by over_score on Mon Feb 28, 2011 12:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

Question idiote : la partition de boot était-elle bien montée sur /boot lorsque tu as emergé grub ?

----------

## over_score

oui elle l'était et j'ai également refait l'installation de grub et refait l'installation du RAID1 sur /dev/sd[ab]1 et reréinstallé grub

----------

## over_score

En installant simplement sur /dev/sda1 (donc sans RAID1) cela fonctionne, mais ce n'est pas ce que je voudrais.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Jette un oeil à ce topic. Une histoire de version de format du superblock.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Version is important. If its not 0.9, grub won't work from that partition.
> 
> 

 

----------

## over_score

Netfab a trouvé la solution :

Il faut passer à mkfs.ext[234] le paramètre -e 0.90 et après cela fonctionne en RAID

Merci

----------

